
Teenage inventor calls on young people to ditch their smartphones - gnocchi
http://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/ann-makosinski-teenage-inventor-uses-tedx-teen-talk-to-call-on-young-people-to-ditch-their-a6816626.html
======
al2o3cr
“With everyone texting in high school, I had to interact with people so I
didn’t look like that awkward person standing in the corner not saying
anything.”

Pssst: you WERE the one in the corner not saying anything. Communication
happens in many different media, even the ones your parents have convinced you
aren't "real communication".

"“My parents didn’t want me distracted and playing games on it, because that
would be _wasting_ _time_ ,” she recalls."

Enjoy your burnout, kiddo. I'm sure you'll be a great person once you work
through it.

